# 7' Touch Screen Headunit



## eje007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Doea anyone have a touch screen stereo installed? Been shopping around and a few times I've been told the video configuration might not work in my 2000


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Confused :-s

How does a 7" screen fit into a single din slot ?
Are you talking about one of those "pop out" screens ?

Or are you asking about a double din conversion ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you cant put a dbl din system in a tt without cutting the dash about, or making a new insert for it. my mx5 has one in that is 7.5" and is full satnav video tv mp3 and bluetooth phone.


----------



## eje007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, sorry I meant a pop out


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh ok, a pop out screen. Can't give any advice on products like that I'm afraid, I simply don have any experience with any.

And Gaz, is that a pop out or a double din ?


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the pop out screen.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mullum said:


> Oh ok, a pop out screen. Can't give any advice on products like that I'm afraid, I simply don have any experience with any.
> 
> And Gaz, is that a pop out or a double din ?


dbl din bud and firmly bolted from inside, so it cannot be removed without taking dash apart.


----------



## hoyleyboyley (Apr 24, 2013)

ok, how much and where from for the carbon conversion


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not cheap and not available, it was custom made ;-) pm me if you are keen, but I'd need an offer I couldn't refuse, to let it go ..


----------



## mc8008 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Mate,

If you have a look here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=295917.

Its a picture of an the Alpine 511R screen in my TT. Before you ask. The TT flap cannot be closed. The way the screen folds out it is not possible. The Kenwood KVT-DVD 526 which you may have seen on youtube is not as easy as it looks to close the flap although it is possible with a lot of messing around. I have had both and to be honest Double Din is the way forward if you can afford a Pogea racing double din console. I wish someone made them cheaper.

If want any more details just ask.

Cheers
Micky


----------



## eje007 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Mick,

I'm not looking to jump on it right away but I also don't want to lose the flap. My bmw buddies are quite jealous they don't have a flap like us ha. Probably end up with a higher end single din unit I suppose.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got a parrot asteroid which I use with an iPhone and sometimes an ipad mini (using a mount between the centre vents). I use NONE of the asteroids "specialty" features whatsoever. 
I use bluetooth, USB and the amplifier.
Before long, aftermarket head units will generally just be "dumb" amplifiers/chargers for connecting tablets (or smartphones of course). Some might have touchscreens, but the best software will be on the 3rd party devices. Apple just announced "iOS in the car" - coming next year as a feature in iOS 7 (to be integrated into OEM head units). Details are slim at the moment, however. But you can bet on it being popular ;-)
Although I think this is just a step on the road to the "bring your own device" setups I describe above. Car makers might not like handing over their in-car entertainment/navigation etc to 3rd parties like Apple - but I reckon it's inevitable.

There was a HU which was just as above, it was from oxygen audio ("ø car") and ironically at the time I thought it was a bad idea. I didn't like the idea of having no radio or sound unless you plugged in your iPhone (3G-4s). So some basic functionality is essential really (bluetooth, fm radio, 3G antenna maybe).

Anyway I doubt anyone is listening to this so ill leave it there. :-/


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Erisin currently produce a double din removable Tablet style pure Android head unit , also available from eBay. It's still early days I think, though as you've said the parrot asteroid did look promising.

Spooky I was looking at the recent parrot asteroid device earlier today and wasn't impressed, I'm not convinced about their 'asteroid market' equivalent of Google play store. Maybe it's good having a marketplace just for car apps, but I could find myself wanting apps that I already have on my tablets and for the apps to have the data shared among the devices.

I like thought of the oxygen device.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah some of these android double dins are a sign of things to come. But essentially they are "bleeding edge" technology, well - software-wise anyway. The one you mentioned is interesting - if only from a concept point of view. 
It's one thing having a tablet in the car, and another having software which is "in-car-friendly" (safe ).

Siri will be the interface that will change the game.


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep early days, it's still Android 2.3.7 in some of those units. Still tempting though 

What I liked about one of the recent erisin builds was just how bad the radio looked when the Tablet was removed, acts as an anti theft.

Biggest issue currently is boot time and integration issues with steering wheels.

Still no harm in keeping an eye out on the progress.


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

mullum said:


> I've got a parrot asteroid which I use with an iPhone and sometimes an ipad mini (using a mount between the centre vents). I use NONE of the asteroids "specialty" features whatsoever.
> I use bluetooth, USB and the amplifier.
> Before long, aftermarket head units will generally just be "dumb" amplifiers/chargers for connecting tablets (or smartphones of course). Some might have touchscreens, but the best software will be on the 3rd party devices. Apple just announced "iOS in the car" - coming next year as a feature in iOS 7 (to be integrated into OEM head units). Details are slim at the moment, however. But you can bet on it being popular ;-)
> Although I think this is just a step on the road to the "bring your own device" setups I describe above. Car makers might not like handing over their in-car entertainment/navigation etc to 3rd parties like Apple - but I reckon it's inevitable.
> ...


Apologies for the thread resurrection, but I'm listening! I've done some research and came across the Oxygen and the Parrot Asteroid - both seem to have quite a few issues though and I believe they have gone EoL now.

I've seen a Kenwood pop-out HU installed in a TT and it looked very neat and the flap worked, but the current model is VERY expensive with Nav.

I may look for a second hand one. There is also a single din JVC with a screen on the front but that is a silly price too! And it doesn't look much better than what I get on the DIS with my rare BNS 4.x Nav that my TT came with!

http://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/product ... -21062.htm

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Very happy with my kenwood one perfect fit flap closes no problems at all http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/car-audio. ... dia-system very good price now as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## emeye (Jan 18, 2010)

Tbone1980uk said:


> Very happy with my kenwood one perfect fit flap closes no problems at all http://www.justkenwood.co.uk/car-audio. ... dia-system very good price now as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Wow, that is so good price, only problem is the Bluetooth module is another £100 and then the nav us another £399!!! 

So £750 all in!

With me having BNS nav already I'm unsure what to do.

What is the iPod control like?

Will it work with spotify?


----------



## carfancy (Sep 23, 2014)

@mullum I'm curious to know how you made your double din housing.

If you sell it I may be interested ?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Get yourself on eBay and buy a dash/tablet and get DIY'ing


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

carfancy said:


> @mullum I'm curious to know how you made your double din housing.
> 
> If you sell it I may be interested ?


Sold I'm afraid.
It was custom made using a mould and an autoclave.


----------



## carfancy (Sep 23, 2014)

maybe you have your mold ?

@cookbold : I've seen you advise. You said to look for ebay. But I don't get it (maybe because I'm french). You're idea is to get an MMI from an A5 ?


----------

